# Dark Souls Prepare To Die Installation Problem



## Nick922 (10. Juli 2013)

Hey,

in Vorfreude auf Dark Souls 2 wollt ich unbedingt noch den ersten Teil zocken, gesagt getan.
Habs mir die Prepare to Die Edition auf Steam geakauft.

Was mich bei dem Download bereits nervös gemacht hat war das das Spiel angeblich "nur" 3,7 GB hat (habe auch nur 3,7 GB runtergeladen..) bei Systemanforderungen habe ich 8 GB Festplatte gelesen..hm

*Mein Problem:*

Sobald der Download fertig war wollte ich das Spiel installieren, ein Fenster öffnet sich das Spiel will starten dann kommt die Fehlermeldung:*executable funktioniert nicht mehr*. Die Desktop Verknüpfung ist ebenfalls nur ein Weißes Icon daher vermute ich nochmal das der Download von 3,7 GB irgendwie nicht vollständig ist...

*Das habe ich schon probiert:*

- komplett gelöscht und neu von Steam runtergeladen
- Die Exe. im Steam Ordner gesucht und versucht Diese als Admin zu starten -> gleiches Ergebnis

*Mein System:*

MS Windows 8 64-bit
Intel Core i7-4770K CPU @ 3.50 GHz
16,0GB RAM DDR3
NVIDIA Geforce GTX 780

Alle Treiber sollten auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein.´

Ich hoffe Jemand von Euch würde seine Zeit opfern und mir Helfen, habe tierisch lust auf dieses Game 

Vielen Dank!

Nick


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juli 2013)

Man braucht zusätzlich ja Games for Windows live. Wird das dabei mit heruntergeladen und installiert? Falls nicht, lad' es dir am Besten mal hier herunter und installiere es: Download the Games for Windows Client | PC Games Client - Xbox.com

Und falls du noch keinen Account bei Games for Windows live hast, kannst du dort auch gleich einen erstellen.


----------



## Koghane (19. Juli 2013)

Aber wenn man das bei Steam schon gekauft hat.. Dann geht man wie weiter vor? Ich hab nämlich dasselbe Problem wie Nick.. Kann man bei dem Marketplace irgendnen Code eingeben?


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Juli 2013)

Koghane schrieb:


> Aber wenn man das bei Steam schon gekauft hat.. Dann geht man wie weiter vor? Ich hab nämlich dasselbe Problem wie Nick.. Kann man bei dem Marketplace irgendnen Code eingeben?


 
Du musst das Spiel einfach über Steam starten, dann irgendwann im Hauptmenü geht ein Fenster auf von Games for Windows live. Falls nicht, musst Du da POS1 drücken. Dort kannst du dich dann in deinem Profil einloggen oder eben eins anlegen und da wird auch der Key mit deinem Account verbunden. Danach solltest du dann spielen können. Du musst dich halt bei jedem Spielstart wieder da einloggen.
Ist blöd gemacht, ich weiß. Ich hab auch nie verstanden, dass man selbst bei der Steamversion noch den zusätzlichen Kopierschutz drinlässt.


----------

